# Glowing Eyes



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am looking for something to use as glowing red eyes in the dark. It will have to be battery operated. Not sure where to look to buy, any suggestions?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

What are you looking for? Red LED's make good eyes. Use them directly for sharp points of light. Use them indirectly (lighting up the socket of a skull so you cannot see the LED directly). Or to get more of a glowing eye, maybe a red LED in a ping pong ball. Just some ideas.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Can you run them off a battery?


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

there is a great little tutorial on using LEDs for eyes in these FCG instructions
http://www.phantasmechanics.com/fcghost3.html


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, typically a 9 volt battery with a resistor in series. There is a lot of information available on how to wire LEDs and what size resister to use, for example this forum has http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=810&highlight=LEDs
If this isn't enough info I know of a good LED how-to (I think the site is Wolfenstien or something like that) I get a link to you tonight when I get home.


----------

